# Glee



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

starts on 11th on E4.

or download it at eztv.it


its so much fun


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks and sounds like revolting manufactured pap to me. I expect it will do very well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glee/TVseries


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Its not manufactured, the TV programme was grown organically by some blind monks in Italy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 8, 2010)

I watched half the first series. It's something of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

*insert M&S style voiceover about handcarved dutch clogs while breakdancing to a virgin harpists solo*


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it me, or are they doing a godawful High School Musical version of the appalling, but currently inexplicably popular _Don't Stop Believing_ on the trailer?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks hideous.  What's your take on high school musical 1,2,3, camp rock etc etc.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

hate all of them.

I like the comedy in Glee  the music is some sick guilty pleasure


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is it me, or are they doing a godawful High School Musical version of the appalling, but currently inexplicably popular _Don't Stop Believing_ on the trailer?



_Inexplicably_ popular?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> _Inexplicably_ popular?


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I'll watch it first before making my mind up...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

No, make your mind up first, its better that way


----------



## g force (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks good - not taking itself at all seriously.

High School Musical is what it is - a kids film that works brilliantly well. I love watching it while my neice recreates the dances in front of me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

All the hip kids seem to like it. A mate has been dling for a while and raves about it. I might watch the first one, might not.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2010)

It's high school musical meets the geek club from malcom in the middle. The coach is a female denis Leary lite and has all the best lines. It's ok but overall suffers greatly from the over use of autotune whenever they sing which really grates. The charchters are paper thin one dimensional which would be lessened if they could sing. But they can't as the auto tune proves. I refuse to beleive they couldn't find geek looking actors who could have sung even the mickey mouse club managed it. 

Overall it's nothing new with weak storylines and poor acting with some genuine lol moments. But despite this it's kinda compelling in the way that fried chicken is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> All the hip kids seem to like it. A mate has been dling for a while and raves about it. I might watch the first one, might not.



I think I will probably watch it, if I remember.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2010)

Saw the trailer and vowed never to watch it.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Saw the trailer and vowed never to watch it.
> 
> 
> dave



Dave's law is never wrong! 

It's brilliant.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Saw the trailer and vowed never to watch it.
> 
> 
> dave




Same here, is like they're televising my nightmares 

Scrubs meets High School Musical is my idea of hell


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2010)

pboi said:


> starts on 11th on E4.
> 
> or download it at eztv.it
> 
> ...





It's shit.You're shit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

It's funny as fuck and I've seen it all already. Total cheese and it knows it. The Coach is my fav.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

The Coash is good in everything she does, had mein tears in Role Models and Party Down.

WOO love it


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> It's shit.You're shit.



*singing opera stylee*

fucccccckk yourrrr  mooootheeeerr


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 11, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Same here, is like they're televising my nightmares
> 
> Scrubs meets High School Musical is my idea of hell



Na, it's far more self-aware and sarcastic than Scrubs. Not 'wacky'. And it has very little in common with HSM, setting aside.

I agreed with this article when I read it http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/jan/09/glee-guardian-guide-feature

And I thought it looked shit as well. Via a process of wife/sofa osmosis I found myself addicted despite myself.


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

what I dont understand is how they have such stupid serious stories going on in the background spoiler ( the pregnancy )


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, it's far more self-aware and sarcastic


One big reason I loved it. 


ChrisFilter said:


> And I thought it looked shit as well. Via a process of wife/sofa osmosis I found myself addicted despite myself.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2010)

just watched the first one, loved it. but i don't have a problem with musicals, or indeed enjoying myself


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> but i don't have a problem with musicals, or indeed enjoying myself


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Was slightly tepid about it at first, by Don't Stop Believing I was hooked


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2010)

I am loving this. Brilliant!


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2010)

The closing bit of the opening episode was the most cynically uplifting 5 minutes I've ever witnessed

Outstanding.


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2010)

Shit, I even love 'don't stop believing' now. Wtf?!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

It's all about the showmance, ppl!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

killer b said:


> The closing bit of the opening episode was the most cynically uplifting 5 minutes I've ever witnessed
> 
> Outstanding.



Innit


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

bravo everyone

I watched episode 11 tonight and cried like a little girl


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

This is great stuff folks. 

Cynically uplifting pretty much sums it up.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, it's far more self-aware and sarcastic than Scrubs. Not 'wacky'. And it has very little in common with HSM, setting aside.
> 
> I agreed with this article when I read it http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/jan/09/glee-guardian-guide-feature
> 
> And I thought it looked shit as well. Via a process of wife/sofa osmosis I found myself addicted despite myself.



Actually, a few people have said the same to me now, and urged me to give it a chance.

I may reluctantly give it a go.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2010)

I am LOVING this.


Jane Lynch is genius


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

beeboo said:


> I am LOVING this.
> 
> 
> Jane Lynch is genius



She is 

This is awesome stuff. Love, love love.

(Now want to stay up and watch Mystic Pizza, but have to go to bed )


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> She is
> 
> This is awesome stuff. Love, love love.
> 
> (Now want to stay up and watch Mystic Pizza, but have to go to bed )



Me too, but am now all peppy and not in sleeping frame of mind!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh Vincent how I love thee.


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2010)

not sure about the downbeat ending to episode 2 - i wanted to end the programme punching the air again...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 12, 2010)

Had a sneaking suspicion I would like this, and proved absolutely right. 

It probably helps that I liked the songs they were using in the first 2 eps ('Don't Stop Believin' and 'Gold-digger' being the high points).

Nicely dark streak of humour running through the whole thing as well (the guidance counsellor's comments on bulimia and the gag reflex, not to mention the whole chastity group meeting).

Also funny to see so many _Heroes_ alumni in the cast (I have a proper crush on Jayma Mays that stretches a way back).

Time to download the rest methinks.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2010)

I taped this last night (or whatever the modern equivalent of taping is).  I'm really looking forward to it now.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I taped this last night (or whatever the modern equivalent of taping is).  I'm really looking forward to it now.



me too!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 12, 2010)

It took me a good half hour to get into it. By the end I was hooked. I reckon it's going to shape up to be brill.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is it me, or are they doing a godawful High School Musical version of the appalling, but currently inexplicably popular _Don't Stop Believing_ on the trailer?



Where do you think Cowell got the idea for Joe thingy singing it on XF?

A decent enough show, crossing HSM & Election, with healthy doses of Heathers thrown in. Not a bad set up, the actors all decent enough and it stays the right side of saccharine. The rival schools’ showpiece was _marvellous_.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 12, 2010)

Wasn't the coach also in Pineapple Express, playing a similar character?


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 12, 2010)

I was tepid on the 1st ep, but really enjoyed it by the end of the 2nd. Looking forward to next week now.

I can tell I'm going to love the gay kid.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Wasn't the coach also in Pineapple Express, playing a similar character?


No, she was the female lead in A Mighty Wind, and, mm, one of his other ones.


----------



## twister (Jan 12, 2010)

watched the first (I think) episode last night. liked it, think it's a slow burner..


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2010)

Goddammit, I'll have to dl this now...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 12, 2010)

missfran said:


> I was tepid on the 1st ep, but really enjoyed it by the end of the 2nd. Looking forward to next week now.
> 
> I can tell I'm going to love the gay kid.





belboid said:


> No, she was the female lead in A Mighty Wind, and, mm, one of his other ones.


She played a similar role in another film... I can't think what film it was though... she runs a community service type thing... there's a couple of guys who crash a car and end up doing community service and they have to help a couple of kids...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 12, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> She played a similar role in another film... I can't think what film it was though... she runs a community service type thing... there's a couple of guys who crash a car and end up doing community service and they have to help a couple of kids...



Role Models


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 12, 2010)

I quite like it 

(mainly because of the female lead )


----------



## pboi (Jan 12, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Role Models



she is also in arrested development. epic


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 12, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I quite like it
> 
> (mainly because of the female lead )



Nothing to be embarassed about there, she's gorgeous.

I really hope they continue the plotline regarding the main bloke (Finn?) and his 'early arrival' issue (as well as the chastity club stuff), because that has potential for LOL scenes week in, week out.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 12, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Nothing to be embarassed about there, she's gorgeous.
> 
> I really hope they continue the plotline regarding the main bloke (Finn?) and his 'early arrival' issue (as well as the chastity club stuff), because that has potential for LOL scenes week in, week out.



half spanish, half italian apparently  Lea Michele


----------



## beeboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Last night I'd just handed in an assignment after working on it for about 36 hrs straight with 2hrs sleep.

Got home after handing in the work and found a new pair of cosy pyjamas had just arrived mail order, made homemade vanilla ice cream and chocolate brownies.  Slipped into the new jimjams and settled down for 2hrs of Glee and homemade pudding.

That is like the very definition of feel-good.  Think I'm still on a post-assignment, brownies-and-icecream, new pjs and glee-fuelled endorphin high


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 12, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Role Models


Ah, yeah, that's the one, cheers.  Quite funny.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2010)

She's also in 40yr Old Virgin.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just watched the first two episodes and loved every minute of it. It's funny and sad and, ultimately, really quite uplifting.


----------



## janeb (Jan 12, 2010)

Watched 1 and 2 tomorrow, think I might be hooked, I loved it


----------



## pboi (Jan 12, 2010)

Warn you again about Episode 11. Man down with the eye sweats.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 13, 2010)

Getting into this.  

Downloading it episode by episode. Man, the ammount of crap I have on my hard drive.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2010)

I am SO LOVING this!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2010)

Watched 3eps so far, and wry and I are hooked. 

However, we have found we can only do 1 ep a night


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

finished S1 today I think, very good fun the whole series.

Ep 11 got me the most tho


----------



## kained&able (Jan 17, 2010)

drew you watched it yet?

Too many people are saying good things about it for my liking and you might have my deciding vote.

I still refuse to believe it is any good it looks so so shit on the trailer.


dave


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2010)

pboi said:


> finished S1 today I think, very good fun the whole series.
> 
> Ep 11 got me the most tho



almost at the end. Have 11, 12 and 13 to watch yet. Is there a second serious kicking about?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Apparently there are 22 episodes in Season 1. First 13 all done and the other 9 soon. Not sure when. Read something about this month but that may be filming.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 17, 2010)

Back again 13th April in the US


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

*does happy dance*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2010)

i hate all that geek/jock rubbish though.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2010)

And that's how Sue, sees it. ROFL


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Apparently there are 22 episodes in Season 1. First 13 all done and the other 9 soon. Not sure when. Read something about this month but that may be filming.



ooh, that'll be why i couldnt find it...i had been searching for season2 after episode 13. Cheers!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 17, 2010)

It was originally scheduled for 13 episodes in s01, but it was so popular the network bought 9 more. They're due out in April in the US/online.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> ooh, that'll be why i couldnt find it...i had been searching for season2 after episode 13. Cheers!



Ya welcome cupcake! I fukn LOVE Sue


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

watching Role Models tonight in her honour


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is it me, or are they doing a godawful High School Musical version of the appalling, but currently inexplicably popular _Don't Stop Believing_ on the trailer?


It's just charted.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2010)

Am just about to watch pilot and ep 1. V excited


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2010)

shit, cant find episode 15! :/


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

or 14 one would imagine


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah, what i thought was episode 14 was some rogue file. strumpet, what's the deal?  where you getting yours from?


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

they dont exist


----------



## flash (Jan 17, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> It's just charted.



Ironically just in front of Journey's version (No.5 and No.6), and even more ironically Joe from the X-Factor is allegedly going to be releasing a version soon. Potentially three versions in the top 40. The original was a quality record.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2010)

just watched the first 3.

firstly - it reminds me slightly of summer heights high- but only because of the inescapable realisation that this is my job, in many ways...

anyway, i mostly like it - but the lip synching (especially on 'push it') is really, really poor.  And that kind of takes away the point of it a bit.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 17, 2010)

A colleague recommended Summer Heights High to me. Havent got round to watching it yet but the Puck You scene I watched on youtube looked ok.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Madusa said:


> A colleague recommended Summer Heights High to me. Havent got round to watching it yet but the Puck You scene I watched on youtube looked ok.



HA! Summer Heights High is fukn hilarious!! SOOO much more camp and outrageous. LOVED it. 

Ermm you can't get anymore episodes than 13 hun. 9 more being made....due out in April I think someone on here said?





My brother rocks. He told me to watch both shows. Gay men, always with their fingers on the...pulse


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 17, 2010)

Just watched Pilot and am charmed.
Going to watch next one tomorrow and have set to record series.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2010)

Madusa said:


> shit, cant find episode 15! :/



Did you not read my link? The next tranche of eps isn't until April.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this ep 3 on E4 right now?  Or rather ep 2, given that there was a pilot.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 18, 2010)

trashpony said:


> Is this ep 3 on E4 right now?  Or rather ep 2, given that there was a pilot.



Yep, bit weird so far, but the Acafella's thing is providing some lols.

EDIT - Oooh, cheerleader porn


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2010)

Loved it. The cheesiness is brilliant.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2010)

ok - have finished ep 13 having gobbled the whole lot up since mid afternoon yesterday (and done a full day at work)(and slept).

it's rather fab.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> it's rather fab.


Isn't it though


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 18, 2010)

I so, so love this show. 
It has everything - nerd revenge, cheerleaders, subversion, moral progression, Salt N' Pepa, premature ejaculation issues and fabulous cheesey song and dance routines - that I have wanted in a show my whole life. All that is missing is vampires.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2010)

flash said:


> Ironically just in front of Journey's version (No.5 and No.6), and even more ironically Joe from the X-Factor is allegedly going to be releasing a version soon. Potentially three versions in the top 40. The original was a quality record.


If you want quality I suggest singing it yourself Rock Band 2 with your mates. 

(honest)


----------



## flash (Jan 19, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> If you want quality I suggest singing it yourself Rock Band 2 with your mates.
> 
> (honest)



+booze? (Sounds entertaining )) - I was more impressed they had a Colour Me Badd record on last night's E4 episode  - in a knowingly ironic sense (kind of).


----------



## trashpony (Jan 19, 2010)

Badger Kitten said:


> I so, so love this show.
> It has everything - nerd revenge, cheerleaders, subversion, moral progression, Salt N' Pepa, premature ejaculation issues and fabulous cheesey song and dance routines - that I have wanted in a show my whole life. All that is missing is vampires.



I concur


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 21, 2010)

Gift from America off my brother arrived this morning


----------



## crustychick (Jan 23, 2010)

is it just me, or is the filler music, inbetweem some "dramatic" scenes on Glee, with the snare drum... the _same_ music as at the end of the title music on Battlestar Galactica. I think it is. Does this give Glee even more "cool"?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2010)

dont know about the Battlestar Gallatica music, but I've seen all 12 episodes and have the last one still to watch but I'm putting it off.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes but what about my tee shirt?!?!?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2010)

oh, yeah...VER nice. your brother sounds well cool. 

Hey, which is the ''dont stop believing'' song?


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

Madusa said:


> oh, yeah...VER nice. your brother sounds well cool.
> 
> Hey, which is the ''dont stop believing'' song?



joker!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2010)

oh right. the ''dah dah dah dah...'' one. Not the best.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

double joker!


Just a small town girl...


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2010)

living in a lonely woooorrrrlllld!

I hate the way that girl puts her mouth when she sings that.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

and yet it makes me fill with...gleee!! its all about when the ladys voice kicks in!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you ever noticed that when the Glee lot are on stage, sometimes the guy in the wheelchair is around...other times, he's like, disappeared. Like, totally NOT on the stage.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

he is off round the back stretching his legs


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2010)

Madusa said:


> oh right. the ''dah dah dah dah...'' one. Not the best.



Def. not the best but.....it's like their tagline at mo!

I might have to go watch it all again now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 23, 2010)

Did I really catch a clip of Kurt doing 'Single Ladies' in the trailer for next week's show? Please say it's true.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

tis true


----------



## janeb (Jan 23, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Did I really catch a clip of Kurt doing 'Single Ladies' in the trailer for next week's show? Please say it's true.



watch this - is


----------



## janeb (Jan 23, 2010)

and an afternoon that I should be spending prepping for a job interview turns into looking for Glee clips on You Tube - excellent


Don't stop believing 
Bust your windows (which I love)

cast signing American National Anthem (Amber, really belting it out)


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2010)

lol I liked Bust your windows too.

The 13th episode made me cry.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

what about 11!


----------



## Madusa (Jan 23, 2010)

naaaaahhhh!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Did I really catch a clip of Kurt doing 'Single Ladies' in the trailer for next week's show? Please say it's true.



YES!!! It's fukn brilliant


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 23, 2010)

pboi said:


> what about 11!



god - you and episode 11!  it nearly ruined it for me... i spent the whole ep thinking something really moving was going to happen, when actually it was no more than usually emotional.  weirdo!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhh, that was superb. Mr K and I were pissing ourselves at the football team putting a ring on it


----------



## trashpony (Jan 25, 2010)

I keep forgetting to watch 

For those of you with a 'thing' about Anna Paquin, you might want to follow her on twitter. She posts lots of pics


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 25, 2010)

I love Kurt SO MUCH. SO, SO MUCH.

All the single ladies, all the single ladies...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Ahhh, that was superb. Mr K and I were pissing ourselves at the football team putting a ring on it



One of my favourites bits of ALL the episodes! Laughed like a drain.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh god. I just found out that Chris Colfer, who plays Kurt, was born in 1990. BORN IN 1990.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep, that makes him well legal 

Almost my favourite moment of the show so far is Kurt's delivery of the disco put-down: "No, it's the song. It's really gay."


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 25, 2010)

That was sheer joy


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 25, 2010)

Boy howdy


----------



## beeboo (Jan 25, 2010)

May Kasahara said:


> Ahhh, that was superb. Mr K and I were pissing ourselves at the football team putting a ring on it



I was glad we were watching it on the Sky+ thingy as we had to pause it to regain our composure.  

I think Glee is the high point of my week


----------



## Ceej (Jan 25, 2010)

Having expected High School Musical, Glee is turning out to be a gem.

Only on Episode 3, but loving the PE teacher.....'smell your armpits, girls....that's the stench of failure, and it's stinking up my office. Tanning privleges revoked for the rest of the semester'.


----------



## janeb (Jan 26, 2010)

I was looking forward to this all day, and it didn't disappoint


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't understand what this show is trying to be. Is it meant to be like a 20 something high school musical type thing?

What am I missing that's so genius?


----------



## wiskey (Jan 26, 2010)

bloody hell should have guessed there'd be a thread. Watched the first 3/4 of the pilot last night and even for a tacky american show I thought it was awful, the plot was ropey at best and I think they took the piss with their editing.

What have I missed? It has a 4 page thread so it must have some redeeming features?


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2010)

wiskey said:


> What have I missed?



the redeeming features


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 26, 2010)

wiskey said:


> What have I missed?



A sense of fun? It's a joyful programme!


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

Very funny episode, probably the only programme I'm making any sort of effort to watch on the TV rather than download at the moment (possibly because it brightens up the monday evening).

Really like the alternative-y asian girl (Lisa?), hoping she gets a bit more exposure later on (plot-wise, although the outfit she was wearing in the opening scene works too ).

The football scenes were great, special mention to Puck's response to being baited by the opposition player - "I cleaned your pool and did your mom... on your bed. Nice star wars sheets by the way" 

Pregnancy subplots look like they could get a little 'after-school special', but watching Will's wife behaving like a nutter is amusing me.

I get the feeling this is a proper marmite show, my housemate isn't fussed at all, and he normally likes this type of humour.


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Really like the alternative-y asian girl (Lisa?)



Tina


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

belboid said:


> Tina



That's the one, I have a thing for girls with blue in their hair


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2010)

??!!


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2010)

belboid said:


> ??!!





That's hot.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 26, 2010)

"It is painfully obvious that he has prematurely ejaculated". America's concerned parents review Glee - http://www.parentstv.org/PTC/publications/bw/2009/0911worst.asp


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2010)

I preferred 'raunchy balloon antics' meself


----------



## beeboo (Jan 26, 2010)

Glee-free Tuesdays are rubbish


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> the redeeming features





missfran said:


> A sense of fun? It's a joyful programme!



I'm going to give it another go  

will report back.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 28, 2010)

It improved a bit with a second viewing and watching all of the pilot helped explain some stuff. Still got annoyed with the massive plot and continuity holes but found myself oddly disappointed when I discovered I'd watched all 3 episodes.


----------



## beeboo (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not enjoying these one episode story arcs so much. Obvious that April would be, as Mr B. put it "monster of the week" 

And almost no Sue  

On the up-side, Cabaret numbers.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2010)

Bit hit and miss this week, but 'Somebody To Love' at the end was great.

Kristin Chenoworth always makes me laugh too (bit different to her role in The West Wing )

Not enough Sue this week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, this week's was pretty lame. I was talking it up to a sceptical friend on Saturday, hope she didn't choose tonight to tune in.


----------



## g force (Feb 2, 2010)

Weakest so far but Kristin was funny. Needs more Sue for sure.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 7, 2010)

I've tried twice with this show now and I still don't get it. I didn't laugh once.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2010)

I nearly wet my pants laughing every fukn week. And that's watching it for the second time over


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think this is just where me and 'comedy' don't see eye to eye.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2010)

(((skyscraper)))

(((comedy)))


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2010)

I saw the pilot episode and quite liked it, but haven't got around to watching the show yet.

I did see a few minutes of the American Football team all dancing to Beyonce yesterday, which was rather brilliant.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I saw the pilot episode and quite liked it, but haven't got around to watching the show yet.
> 
> I did see a few minutes of the American Football team all dancing to Beyonce yesterday, which was rather brilliant.



Watched the Superbowl last night and all I could think was "Go on, do the dance"


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Watched the Superbowl last night and all I could think was "Go on, do the dance"


----------



## Madusa (Feb 8, 2010)

one of my niece has just updated her fb status to ask which should she watch: Hustle (dont know what that is), Glee or ANTM. I told her to go for antm and glee which made me think: i wouldnt be able to choose between the two if i had to choose a trashy watch. I reckon ANTM would edge it though.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know what ANTM is


----------



## Madusa (Feb 8, 2010)

America's Next Top Model  

I frickin love it.


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2010)

trashpony said:


> I don't know what ANTM is



I'm guessing it's America's Next Top Model. I had to flick through the channels to find it though.


----------



## Madusa (Feb 8, 2010)

im hoping she's taken her old aunty's advice and has recorded ANTM to watch on playback and has just opted for Glee which all of her school friends were advocating so i can understand if she goes with that one so she can join in with the chat at school tomorrow.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2010)

More Sue = win.

Boy's mash-up whilst 'high' was great too.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 8, 2010)

Madusa said:


> America's Next Top Model
> 
> I frickin love it.



Ooh I can't do reality TV. I find it very depressing


----------



## Madusa (Feb 8, 2010)

ANTM is so hilarious though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2010)

ANTM and reality have a tenuous relationship at best


----------



## red rose (Feb 8, 2010)

I saw the trailers for this and thought it looked absolutely shite but I was at a lose end when the first episode aired on E4 so I stuck it on to mock it and I was hooked after about 10 minutes.

I've now watched every episode twice and have a serious thing for Finn


----------



## g force (Feb 9, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> More Sue = win.
> 
> Boy's mash-up whilst 'high' was great too.



Yep....the more Sue is in it the better it gets. Her vitriol is quality 

Terri was on good form too being all evil and plotting. Mike's dance during the boys number was fantastic...more Mike needed I think.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 9, 2010)

g force said:


> Yep....the more Sue is in it the better it gets. Her vitriol is quality
> 
> Terri was on good form too being all evil and plotting. Mike's dance during the boys number was fantastic...more Mike needed I think.



I did like that move he did as he came back up off the floor, bastard cool 

I'm liking the look of some of the background characters (similarly the other blonde 'cheerio', Brittany), hopefully they'll start to come into it a bit more.


----------



## belboid (Feb 9, 2010)

g force said:


> Yep....the more Sue is in it the better it gets. Her vitriol is quality



aye, her 'Dear Journal' was utterly magnificent, whatta woman


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I did like that move he did as he came back up off the floor, bastard cool


Yes...I saw that move and thought 'cool bastard' in a casual way.

Are the old episodes available on catch up tv or anything?


----------



## g force (Feb 9, 2010)

4OD I'd imagine


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2010)

That only has the last week's.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2010)

Try     -            yidio.com/show/glee


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm..half the charts this week appears to be Glee songs.


----------



## killer b (Feb 15, 2010)

It's not lived up to the first episode, have to say. I'll persevere, but it'd better get better.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 15, 2010)

First 20 mins = gold 

Sue's an evil genius, but ridiculously entertaining.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, some actual live singing, makes quite a difference.


----------



## keithy (Feb 15, 2010)

best episode so far perhaps?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 22, 2010)

'Bust-a-move'-lol (Mr. Schuester's got some moves too )

Now Thong Song


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2010)

I have asked lots of people and no one is quite sure if it is a piss take or not.

I refuse to watch it unless it is a piss take but am very very worried that lots of glee songs are in the charts.

So isit?


dave


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I have asked lots of people and no one is quite sure if it is a piss take or not.
> 
> *I refuse to watch it unless it is a piss take *but am very very worried that lots of glee songs are in the charts.
> 
> ...



lol, ok then.

It's 50/50 to be honest.


----------



## pboi (Feb 22, 2010)

its harmless fun.

camper than a row of tents tho


----------



## kained&able (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh camp annoys me, xfactor annoys me high school musical really really annoys me.

This wont work for me. It should have been a complete pisstake


dave(puts on 24)


----------



## pboi (Feb 22, 2010)

nah stick it on, sue sylvester is a mint character. total pisstake


----------



## Badger Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

This a great episode.

''Rachel is a hot Jew! And I want to get into her pants!''

Sue learning to swing.

Bust a Move.

The wedding thong song.

 I am very happy with this episode


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Oh camp annoys me, xfactor annoys me high school musical really really annoys me.
> 
> This wont work for me. It should have been a complete pisstake
> 
> ...


I didn't like the concept of Father Ted, when I first heard it.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought that whole swing routine with Will and Sue had to be a fantasy sequence at first, so bizarre 

The whole Puck / Rachel thing was great too "We're just a couple of hot jews".


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2010)

The bit where his mother said he was worse than the nazis for not having a jewish girlfriend was sweet.


----------



## Looby (Feb 23, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> The bit where his mother said he was worse than the nazis for not having a jewish girlfriend was sweet.



Whilst eating sweet and sour pork. 

I have a huge crush on Puck now as well as Will.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 23, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Whilst eating sweet and sour pork.
> 
> I have a huge crush on Puck now as well as Will.


Ha!   The pork bit went right over my head.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm still holding out for Puck to turn out to be gay. It's getting unlikelier by the episode.


----------



## g force (Feb 23, 2010)

More Mike this week...but still not enough!!!


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2010)

missfran said:


> I'm still holding out for Puck to turn out to be gay. It's getting unlikelier by the episode.



I dunno, I think it's getting likelier! He got all mardy last night about girls not liking him dint he? and he is wasting his time on relationships that he knows won't work, ie Rachel and all those old biddies.

I think they could be leading up to him coming out


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 2, 2010)

Not after last night's ep.

Glee really has to be praised for the way it addresses cannabis, disabilities etc.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 2, 2010)

I predicted every single plot point yesterday before it happened - he's going to put them all in wheelchairs, she's going to have a sister with Downs, he's going to throw the high note. Despite that, I still loved it. Kurt's dad is played really well, I thought.

"I just want you to know... I have full use of my penis".


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Oh camp annoys me



Says Dave. The wrestling fan.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 2, 2010)

i watched half an episode the other day. It isn't a pisstake and it is very very scary.

Wrestling isn't that camp anymore, most of that went away in the mid 90's.

dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 2, 2010)

kained&able said:


> i watched half an episode the other day. It isn't a pisstake and it is very very scary.
> 
> Wrestling isn't that camp anymore, most of that went away in the mid 90's.
> 
> dave



Wrestling is camp by definition  Oiled up men in tight shorts dancing with other oiled up men in tight shorts.

It is a pisstake. A very good one.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 2, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Wrestling isn't that camp anymore, most of that went away in the mid 90's.
> 
> dave


Dave come on, mate.

2 guys rolling around in mankinis like Borat and that guy in the hotel?   Gayer than a gay thing on gay day. 

Glee rocks. /air guitar motion


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 2, 2010)

Bit of a 'Very Special' episode last night, but managed to avoid being too earnest (Artie's "woe is me" speeches aside, I thought he was a little over the top at T-t-tina after her admission).

I have to say, the one character cracking me up is Brittany, she had some of the best lines this episode:

"I find......recipes......confusing"

"Brittany, you're supposed to be in your wheelchair, where is it?"
"I lost it"

Best of all is the withering glances she gets from the latina cheerleader (Santana?) 

I like the way they've written Kurt's dad too, he seems much more rounded than even some of the established 'stars'. Didn't take to Kurt's version of Defying Gravity though, it was technically good (bar the deliberate mistake), but didn't work as well as Rachel's version.

Also, I really don't want them to soften Sue up (especially so soon after last week's 'dating' storyline), she's the much-needed edge to the show.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 2, 2010)

She'll probably going to be nastier than ever now she has more depth.


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2010)

Agreed..I thought the Sue stuff probably means she'll be even more badass. Still not enough Mike though.

I can't take to the Artie character and I still don't like that they got an able bodied guy to play him...took all the potential out of the episode IMO. OF all them he's the one I wouldn't mind seeing disappear.

Brittany is awesome "no, he said your right hand!"


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, Artie doesn't work for me, either, not least because I am disappointed that they didn't use a wheelchair user, which would have given it a bit of an edge which is missing.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 4, 2010)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah, Artie doesn't work for me, either, not least because I am disappointed that they didn't use a wheelchair user, which would have given it a bit of an edge which is missing.



To be honest though, I'd rather they pick the best actor / singer for the part, it's got to be a fairly niche market for geeky looking, comedically-inclined singers of a particular age who are disabled?

Plus, the irony of Kevin McHale being one of the best dancers in the cast amuses me in an ironic way (if it is actually irony ).


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep former boy band memeber lol!

I just think in the US it cannot be that hard to cast a disabled person who can sing. Don't get me wrong 90% of the time having that guy play him is not an issue but in an episode about overcoming diability it just didn't work at all.

Yeah also the bits with Kurt's dad...somehow more grit hit me in the eye


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2010)

Loads of classic moments tonight.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 8, 2010)

Mrs Eejit is watching this. There appears to be a character called Quim Fabreeze, which sounds like a feminine hygiene product.


----------



## janeb (Mar 8, 2010)

Excellent episode, there must be some equation that proves a correlation between number of ballads and overall excellence in all things.  Would have been better with more (any!) Sue, but the sight of Finn singing over the dinner table was total win


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2010)

I really dont get their fascination of crap mash ups.


----------



## janeb (Mar 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> I really dont get their fascination of crap mash ups.



Mr Shoe singing Young Girl / Don't stand so close to me was rather good don't you think?


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2010)

not really.


----------



## janeb (Mar 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> not really.



horses for courses I guess


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2010)

No Sue tonight.  I'm really warming to Quinn now and have even more of a crush on Will.  

I missed the first couple of episodes but they are repeating them from monday on E4, 4pm if anyone else missed any.


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2010)

janeb said:


> Excellent episode, there must be some equation that proves a correlation between number of ballads and overall excellence in all things.  Would have been better with more (any!) Sue, but the sight of Finn singing over the dinner table was total win



That was great. 
I couldn't fully enjoy the mash-up because of my intense hatred of Sting.


----------



## g force (Mar 9, 2010)

Loving Brittany

"What's a ballad?"

"It's a male duck..."


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2010)

g force said:


> Loving Brittany
> 
> "What's a ballad?"
> 
> "It's a male duck..."


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 9, 2010)

g force said:


> Loving Brittany
> 
> "What's a ballad?"
> 
> "It's a male duck..."



Followed by "I bet that's where the duck is" when Will brings out the hat 

Quinn's parents (excellently monstrous) getting excited about Glen Beck made me lol too.

Not crazy about the songs this week (although they did fit the plot well), best thing about most of them was watching Will's freaked-out face when Rachel starting making the crazy eyes.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 16, 2010)

As someone who used to be in a deaf choir, I can knowledgeably say the choir on last night's Glee was lame. Such a shame they went beyond pathos and way, way deep into bathos. Boo.


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2010)

they were, and shorely it'd be rather insulting for the others to join in ('oh, this'd sound so much better if someone could actually...sing'). Bit anoying last nights one, tho at lest there was some Sue


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 16, 2010)

_Headteacher of other school (angrily): Do you know who you are talking to?
Sue: Well actually i don't, I've forgotten both your names_

!!

'hairography' 

!!


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 16, 2010)

belboid said:


> they were, and shorely it'd be rather insulting for the others to join in ('oh, this'd sound so much better if someone could actually...sing'). Bit anoying last nights one, tho at lest there was some Sue



er...it did sound much better tho! but only because that deaf choir couldnt sing


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes they could, just not vocally. They were singing in sign language.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 16, 2010)

Was a bit preachy last night, glad they had some Sue to counteract it.

Good to see some of the bit-part singers getting a lead though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 16, 2010)

Finn said Rachel was dressed like 'some dumb cat-woman'...ie he has never seen Grease.

Very enjoyable, again.


----------



## g force (Mar 16, 2010)

Needs more Mike popping and def more Sue.

Didn't enjoy last night's as much...need more High School drama stuff not preachy, very obvious metaphors.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 17, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Finn said Rachel was dressed like 'some dumb cat-woman'...ie he has never seen Grease.
> 
> Very enjoyable, again.



and i like the Kurt comment on how Rachel manages to look like a granny and a child at the same time!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 25, 2010)

watching Glee on E4 catch up - Best Episode Ever.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 25, 2010)

which ep? was it hairography (11) or the one after that?  I'm sure i saw a trailer for episode 13 (sort of season finale) the other day...

I cannot wait for the next nine episodes.


----------



## Looby (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank god that Will finally knows about Terri. So, what's gonna happen? Will Emma turn up at the wedding, does Will ditch sectionals and stop the wedding? 

Ooh, I'm very excited too.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2010)

**bounce**


----------



## crustychick (Mar 26, 2010)

the one after hairography  was awesome! such a great build up for the SECTIONALS!!!! whoooooo... 

poor old Mr Schu.... tear in his eye - so PROUD!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 29, 2010)

is it sectionals tomorrow?  I'm getting sooo excited on your behalf.


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you already seen them all spangles?


----------



## killer b (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, think it is.


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep, just saw a trailer. Looks like a brilliant episode. 

*squeals*


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 29, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Have you already seen them all spangles?



oh yes.  gobbled them up in about 2 days (as well as going to work).


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 29, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> oh yes.  gobbled them up in about 2 days



Ditto


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> oh yes.  gobbled them up in about 2 days (as well as going to work).



It's ace isn't it  - my fave prog on the telly at the moment by miles.  I love all the characters, the styling, the choreography, music, and DIVERSITY! Yay. And it's just FEELGOOD FUN.

I'm thinking of buying the 2 albums that have just come out


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2010)

I haven't seen the last episode yet though!!!


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2010)

Did anyone see that article in the Independent, yesterday, about how people are setting up their own Glee clubs, and how it's insipiring kids at school?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/m...ts-to-join-the-glee-club-circuit-1929308.html


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, and I just want to say also that having Sue in there is what REALLY makes it IMO - stops it from being too sugary. I love the fact that she has a  different trackie in practically every shot! She reminds me alot of a rather stern lezza that I know as well, which makes it extra funny for me. The woman who plays Sue was excellent playing a lesbian lawyer in the L Word, if anyone's seen that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2010)

han said:


> It's ace isn't it  - my fave prog on the telly at the moment by miles.  I love all the characters, the styling, the choreography, music, and DIVERSITY! Yay. And it's just FEELGOOD FUN.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the 2 albums that have just come out


My 15 year old daughter has the first one.   I didn't want to listen to it as it would spoil the surprise.


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2010)

han said:


> It's ace isn't it  - my fave prog on the telly at the moment by miles.  I love all the characters, the styling, the choreography, music, and DIVERSITY! Yay. And it's just FEELGOOD FUN.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the 2 albums that have just come out



My friend has them, they're great for screeching along to in the car. 

'Defyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyying graaaaaaaaaavity'


----------



## janeb (Mar 29, 2010)

han said:


> Did anyone see that article in the Independent, yesterday, about how people are setting up their own Glee clubs, and how it's insipiring kids at school?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/m...ts-to-join-the-glee-club-circuit-1929308.html



Yes, my sister is a school librarian and she's trying to get one set up where she is.  I love my sister, but she's VERY Rachel so I can't help but think this is much more about her than the children


----------



## crustychick (Mar 29, 2010)

Time for SECTIONALS!!!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh noes poor Mercedes! Eviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil Sue!
*am loving this*


----------



## crustychick (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the thick-o cheerleader


----------



## crustychick (Mar 29, 2010)

ooooooh - yay!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Mar 29, 2010)

woot!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2010)

The perfect episode, last night.  

(the amount of stick I take from my poker and martial arts mates for liking this programme is...it's not small)


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2010)

I like it too, but sometimes I feel like a bit of a nonce watching it


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2010)

nonce-sense....er..I mean..nonsense.

(Finn last night didn't know what a photocopier was called.  'the cheerios thingy')


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 30, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I love the thick-o cheerleader


 
Brittany. She's awesome. 

I actually clapped with joy every time Sue came on the screen. I LOVE HER SO MUCH.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 30, 2010)

Santana: Sex isn't dating
Brittany: If it was, Santana and I would be dating
*reaction shots* 

Great montage-type thing at the end too (re-creating all the routines), the proper sense of joy is why I like watching this on a Monday


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2010)

han said:


> It's ace isn't it  - my fave prog on the telly at the moment by miles.  I love all the characters, the styling, the choreography, music, and DIVERSITY! Yay. And it's just FEELGOOD FUN.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the 2 albums that have just come out



Hendo's already got them on his i-phone.  

I love Glee so much - can't wait until 13th April when it starts again in the States.


----------



## keithy (Mar 30, 2010)

do we think mr shoe and the redhead teacher are a good couple?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2010)

I think his wife is pregnant now...not sleeping properly, feeling unwell?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 30, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> I think his wife is pregnant now...not sleeping properly, feeling unwell?



Seems unlikely, since she hasn't let Mr Shoo touch her for months, for fear he would notice the fake pregnancy.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 30, 2010)

keithy said:


> do we think mr shoe and the redhead teacher are a good couple?



I think they are genuinely in love, but that doesn't mean they make a good couple. She is neurotic, for a start


----------



## Looby (Mar 30, 2010)

I've just watched this. It was amazing, loved it. I was clapping like a Seal at the end and magic sam was looking at me like I needed professional help. 

3 fucking weeks for the next episode though, are they shitting me?


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2010)

heads up

lady that plays Sue Sylvester was in a comedy series called Party Down, Season 2 just started.

go grab it! recommend it


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> heads up
> 
> lady that plays Sue Sylvester was in a comedy series called Party Down, Season 2 just started.
> 
> go grab it! recommend it



Like way kewl


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Like way kewl



hope you enjoy it!


----------



## belboid (Apr 19, 2010)

not a great episode, at least until wotsername uttered the immortal line 'did you know dolphins are just gay sharks?'


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2010)

think i've gone off it. each episode has been less and less engaging since the pilot.

sue sylvester is still cool, mind.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2010)

Brittany was the best thing about that episode, rest was a bit hit and miss.

It's all about the deadpan delivery...

"We were seduced by their glitz and glamour"
"Mine had a mouse in it"
"Sometimes I forget my middle name"

and my favourite - 

Finn - Rachel's kinda cool.
Brittany - Finn, that's mean.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 20, 2010)

Sue Sylvester - "I am engorged with venom and triumph". I LOVE HER.

(I listened to the Glee soundtrack on the way to work this morning  )


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 20, 2010)

SS to Shuey: "The only time i will bury the hatchet is when i have site of your groin"

And I love the way she is always going on about his hair


----------



## Melinda (Apr 20, 2010)

Idina Menzel was in this last episode! I got a text to watch it and there she was!! 

The gravity defying IDINA MENZEL!

Great to see her, BUT she didn't sing and she wasn't green 


Slightly concerned that tall singing jock and the singing teacher are only 4 years apart in age in reality!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 20, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Idina Menzel was in this last episode! I got a text to watch it and there she was!!
> 
> The gravity defying IDINA MENZEL!
> 
> ...



She looks ridiculously like Lea Michele (Rachel) too, was a bit creepy watching Will getting it on with her....  /freud


----------



## g force (Apr 20, 2010)

Brittany is easily my fav character...the lines and delivery are always perfect.

And Sue is just Sue. Pure win 

Isn't there a rumour that Menzel's character will turn out to be Rachel's biological mom due to the resemblence?


----------



## crustychick (Apr 20, 2010)

can't believe I missed this last night! my boy has vowed never ever to watch it again 

must get it on catchuptv


----------



## last request (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't really got into watching it but the cast do some great cover versions of songs, although I do prefer the original 'don't stop believing' by journey.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 21, 2010)

Fablus Madge epsiode


----------



## the B (Apr 21, 2010)

I was left confused as to why Finn and Rachel lied about doing it with their respective partners... suppose it'll form a plot point later on in the series...


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2010)

The latest episode in the US has managed to make me want to listen to Madonna songs again 

Sue + Vogue = Funniest telly I've seen in ages


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2010)

I am pathetically excited about tonight's episode. SUE DOES VOGUE. OMG!


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Idina Menzel was in this last episode! I got a text to watch it and there she was!!
> 
> The gravity defying IDINA MENZEL!
> 
> ...


 
I thought it was her! And the first time I saw Rachel I said to myself that she looks just like Idina/Elvira. Totally buy that she's going to turn out to be Rachel's real mum.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to watch it again, partly to torture my housemate who hates it and whinges it's 'gay' whenever I settle down to watch it.

I'll tell him afterwards that I'd already seen it online and enjoyed it even more the unneccesary 2nd time


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 26, 2010)

i tried watching this - and hated it  urgh!

is there something... wrong with me?!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, you have no soul.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i tried watching this - and hated it  urgh!
> 
> is there something... wrong with me?!


 
Yes. Yes there is.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 26, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i tried watching this - and hated it  urgh!
> 
> is there something... wrong with me?!



No, you're perfectly normal.

Its utter toss, and I've said so from the beginning.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 26, 2010)

And yet you keep coming in and reading the thread.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2010)

Britney rocks the corsetted stern Madonna look! I love it!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 26, 2010)

"Lindsay Lohan looks like something from Lord of The Rings"


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2010)

When Britney pulled a muscle she went to a misogynist


----------



## T & P (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL @ the Vogue video


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2010)

Sue Sylvester. Vogue. I think I just came with joy.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw Madonna do Like A Virgin in the style of Marlene Dietrich live when I was 13. It was a formative moment.


----------



## g force (Apr 27, 2010)

"True Blue was a turning point in my young life"
"So that would make you 29...or 30?..."
"yep"


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 27, 2010)

Small thing I noticed re-watching it last night, Emma's guidance leaflets have changed 

"Help, I'm in love with my step-dad"
"Breastfeeding: How old is too old?"


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2010)

missfran said:


> Sue Sylvester. Vogue. I think I just came with joy.



I liked it too

I am starting to like this show, the yanks do it so well, it is a joy. Wasn't there a British sort of show like this a few years ago, on ITV? when I say like, there were teenagers singing in it, it was at a music college or summat, but it was panned because it was awful, why can't the brits do a show like Glee? There must be hordes of stage kids


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 27, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Small thing I noticed re-watching it last night, Emma's guidance leaflets have changed
> 
> "Help, I'm in love with my step-dad"
> "Breastfeeding: How old is too old?"


 
There was also "Yuk! My privates."


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2010)

Too many obscure songs and no miss pilsbury tonight.  not impressed.  

though i like the Mrs Hudson / Mr Hummel lovestory, and got a bit misty eyed when mr Hummel was in the kitchen explaining how much he loved her.


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2010)

yeah, i dunno why i'm persevering tbh.

'beautiful' was good, mind.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2010)

The songs were a bit meh (and long).  The stories were excellent.  How many issues did it go through?  Nuts.   I thought it was going to end after the cheer-leader song.

One line for the new guy...that put him in his place.


----------



## crustychick (May 4, 2010)

last night's episode was a bit disappointing - but then it would be after the Madonna special which was just made of WIN.....


----------



## Melinda (May 4, 2010)

Bunch of philistines on this thread :shocked face!: 

Kristin Chenoweth- Godess of musical theatre takes the time to grace this show and youse are complaining?

Gah.  Her bedroom duet with greasyhead is just about the best singing Ive heard on the show. 


Kristin AND Idina - its ljust Wicked. (Ahem.)


----------



## The Octagon (May 4, 2010)

Bit heavy-handed on the 'message' this week, was hoping for some sly undercutting of the whole 'being overweight is great' thing, but no, instead we got Christina Aguilera's 'Beautiful' and a load of handholding, ugh.

April Rhodes was great though, incredible voice.

Hope next week's is better.


----------



## fazey101 (May 5, 2010)

I have dreams about killing sue


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2010)

18th May - Glee episode starring Neil Patrick Harris and directed by Joss Whedon.

Nerdgasm.


----------



## The Octagon (May 10, 2010)

I think it's the 'Bad Reputations' episode on E4 tonight (I'm a week ahead and missing it tonight), probably one the funniest episodes so far  - 



Spoiler:  tonight's songs



Mainly for the 'Run, Joey, Run' video, but also for the MC Hammer and Vanilla Ice numbers.



All I will say is keep your eyes on Brittany during the first couple of songs, the girl _can move_


----------



## mrsfran (May 10, 2010)

Every week I love Britney a little bit more and Emma looks more like a frog.


----------



## Strumpet (May 10, 2010)

Had me lmao again. May it never end!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 10, 2010)

Loved the new junkie/alky woman.


----------



## Strumpet (May 10, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Loved the new junkie/alky woman.



Yeh


----------



## spanglechick (May 10, 2010)

i liked that - except for the rachel/finn/puck/newboy song which i'd never heard before.

Glee - I only love it when i know the songs.

I love how the 'physical' video managed to be homoerotic and sapph-tastic at the same time.


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> i liked that - except for the rachel/finn/puck/newboy song which i'd never heard before.


I think there's a reason you've never heard it before.  It was absolutely fucking awful.  Just not a song.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (May 11, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> i liked that - except for the rachel/finn/puck/newboy song which i'd never heard before.



Dreadful song!  Sadly I keep getting it stuck in my head! 

Looking forward to the next episode tomorrow, hopefully there'll be a better selection of songs.


----------



## moonsi til (May 11, 2010)

I don't watch it but I  everytime I see the trailer that goes 'did you know that a dolphin is just a gay shark'.


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2010)

Right, missed the first fifteen mins this week - what's the set up? Is Puck really hitting on Mercedes or is it for jokes?


----------



## Boppity (May 17, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Right, missed the first fifteen mins this week - what's the set up? Is Puck really hitting on Mercedes or is it for jokes?



He shaved his mohawk because of a mole on his head and lost his mojo. The geeks aren't scared of him anymore and she is popular so he is trying to latch onto her popularity.


----------



## belboid (May 17, 2010)

no, well not exactly, it's cos she's a cheerio and got her cool like that, so if he dats a cherrio he'll get his cool back. he had to have his head shaved cos mommy spotted a mole on his head, and that lost him his cool


----------



## The Octagon (May 17, 2010)

Loved that 'Lady is a Tramp' version (apart from Mercedes butting in at the end).

The actor playing Kurt's dad is pretty much the only decent actor isn't he?


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2010)

Mr Hummel is fast becoming one of my favourite characters. Bastard's made me weepy two episodes in a row.  (Loved Kurt doing 'Rose's Turn' - perfectly introduced to the scene, fantastically acted, and I adored the staging - not too long either).


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> The actor playing Kurt's dad is pretty much the only decent actor isn't he?


I dunno about that, but I think what's interesting is that he's one of very few characters that's not comic or arch in some way.  He's being given opportunities to play it totally straight and yes, he's more than up to it - very good actor.


----------



## The Octagon (May 17, 2010)

Was a little bit WTF with Finn's mate in the bed -

"Right, Rachel's lost her voice and we need to show her someone whose got it much worse to make her feel bad"
"Let's use Artie, he's not getting much of a storyline and it works within the narrative of the show"
"Nah, let's shoehorn in a random paraplegic that Finn occasionally deigns to visit for 5 mins at a time"
"Sweet!"


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2010)

Kurt & his dad saved it last night, especially as he could actually sing, far too much auto-tuning going on, even I could notice it!

Still reasonably entertaining stuff, but the overall plot seems to have disappeared, it's just a bunch of stuff.  They seem like they didn't know they were going to get a second half of season, and so haven't planned it out at all.


----------



## crustychick (May 18, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Was a little bit WTF with Finn's mate in the bed -
> 
> "Right, Rachel's lost her voice and we need to show her someone whose got it much worse to make her feel bad"
> "Let's use Artie, he's not getting much of a storyline and it works within the narrative of the show"
> ...


----------



## The Octagon (May 20, 2010)

(US episode) Glee + Neil Patrick Harris being a bastard + Joss Whedon = fucking win 



Spoiler: Dream On



The Aerosmith 'duel' was awesome, but Artie's 'Safety Dance' sequence was possibly one of the best things the show has done so far


----------



## beeboo (May 24, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> (US episode) Glee + Neil Patrick Harris being a bastard + Joss Whedon = fucking win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that was great.    On a related note if any Neil Patrick Harris / Joss Whedon fans haven't yet partaken of Dr Horrible's Singalong Blog, then rectify that immediately.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 24, 2010)

Anger sex...she has a secret room...did she say she watches letterman during sex?

The duets were excellent....as, it seems, is Dr Horrible's sing a long blog.


----------



## janeb (May 24, 2010)

FAbulous episode, loves arties routine best but all great


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2010)

there was actually some story!


----------



## beeboo (May 24, 2010)

Here's part 1 of the singalong blog to get you started:


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 24, 2010)

jane lynch was fabulous on "Party Down" she shouldve stayed at PD rather than "Glee" .....glee is for rich people who hate themselves......party down is a great show.


----------



## Chz (May 26, 2010)

It was good, but I was expecting _more_ out of Joss and NPH to be honest.


----------



## beeboo (May 26, 2010)

I know, I wanted more NPH


----------



## Melinda (May 27, 2010)

Another hurrah for ARtie's dance here. 

Plus Idina's duet with Lea Michele was ace. 

Not enough Brittany though. Her slightly off centre eyes are just mwah!


----------



## boohoo (May 28, 2010)

What a good episode!! And right about it having a bit more story line substance than normal.


----------



## andy2002 (May 29, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Anger sex...she has a secret room...did she say she watches letterman during sex?



I think she said 'like Letterman', presumably a reference to the fact he conducted affairs with several of the women on his staff. I didn't read much about the Letterman story but presumably dirty old Dave had a secret room for his liaisons.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2010)

Lady Gaga night.


----------



## London_Calling (May 31, 2010)

opps wrong thread . . .


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2010)

Yeah right...you love Glee!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

Fwiw, I thought this was Breaking Bad but anyway . . . as I started that a couple of nights ago so I looked at this last night; I don't know any of the backstory and haven't seen any of this apart from 40 minutes last night - which just about killed me with advert breaks, but I really enjoyed Poker Face.

Bit disconcerting how that girl looks so much like the dark haired one from Sex and the City, or her daughter really.

No idea what's going on, presume it's part  High School Musical, part Bollywood but I don't really have a clue. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, I thought this was Breaking Bad but anyway . . . as I started that a couple of nights ago so I looked at this last night; I don't know any of the backstory and haven't seen any of this apart from 40 minutes last night - which just about killed me with advert breaks, but I really enjoyed Poker Face.
> 
> Bit disconcerting how that girl looks so much like the dark haired one from Sex and the City, or her daughter really.
> 
> No idea what's going on, presume it's part  High School Musical, part Bollywood but I don't really have a clue. Merry Christmas.



We'll go for a walk later, granddad. I said WE'LL GO FOR A WALK. YOU LIKE WALKS.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

Your partner does that same thing. Uncanny.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2010)

Perhaps we are the same person. Have you ever seen us in the same room together? 






Yes. Yes you have.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2010)

*can't read mah, can't read mah . . . . . p-p-poker face*. Etc.

Cracking that.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 12, 2010)

Just discovered this by d/l the episodes after seeing Glee at virtually every chart position lately.

Why was I not informed this was brilliant? 

Funny as 30 rock, camp as Christmas and big numbers at the end.

I have only watched the first three so far (as the DVD/disc thingy that I d/l onto has corrupted, and won't play past three - re torrenting as we speak.)

Me and my other half had to stop the player at the line:

"Damn, I have no gag reflex"
"Trust me, that will be a great thing in later life"

And all together now.....

"Don't stop believing... singing the blues on a midnight train going nowhere..."


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2010)

I have seen the finale and it is fukn grrreat! Tissues at the ready ppl. 
*hands round some man sized ones*




PacificOcean said:


> Just discovered this by d/l the episodes after seeing Glee at virtually every chart position lately.
> 
> Why was I not informed this was brilliant?
> 
> ...


 Omg enjoy it ALL. Tis fab


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2010)

Going to need gletox after tonight.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm watching again


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2010)

They've announced they're doing a Rocky Horror episode.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> They've announced they're doing a Rocky Horror episode.


 

*does a little sex wee*


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2010)

http://foreign.peacefmonline.com/entertainment/201007/64040.php

My daughter told me, though.  I just googled it.   They should do a Rocky Horror *series*!


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 31, 2010)

The Emmys opened with a quality 'Born To Run' skit featuring Glee, Jon Hamm, Tina Fey and quite a few others last night.



Who knew Hurley from Lost was a decent singer?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 31, 2010)

Carol Burnett (Miss Hannigan from Annie) is going to play Sue Sylvester's mother in the next series. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 31, 2010)

Should be back on soon.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2010)

jon hamm...  oh my!

but tina fey is hysterically poor. i love her but she's seriously toner deaf...


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> The Emmys opened with a quality 'Born To Run' skit featuring Glee, Jon Hamm, Tina Fey and quite a few others last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Hurley from Lost was a decent singer?



Thanks   Jon Hamm is ace in that! Swoon. Love him with his hair down! 

Javier Bardem is supposedly Sue's ex husband. I hope they arent fixing to wreck the show with glory hunting guest stars.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd read that Javier Bardem is playing an aging rocker who befriends Artie, no mention of Sue as far as I know.

Britney's definitely filmed some scenes for 'her' episode (which focuses on, yep, Brittany).

I agree with the 'less cameos' maxim, I'd quite like them to get back to the acidic humour of the first few eps (Mr Schu planting drugs on Finn, etc)


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it was you who turned me on to Brittany and her wonderful movement.  
She has danced herself from the chorus into a lead. 

From the second half of last season and the hype surrounding this new one, the show could easily slip into a self referential love fest.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 1, 2010)

Melinda said:


> I think it was you who turned me on to Brittany and her wonderful movement.


 
Love the way that sentence reads 

Some set photos from that ep (spoilers I guess)


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 19, 2010)

http://perezhilton.com/2010-09-14-glee_new_music_empire_state_of_mind_season_two
New series audio clip


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 23, 2010)

Episode 1 of Season 2 is now online, strangely the songs are a bit 'meh' compared to the actual story, some great bits with Sue and the 'Beiste' football coach though 



Spoiler: Episode 1



Catfight between Quinn and Santana was suprisingly believeable, Tina's break-up with Artie was definitely not.

Good opening sequence poking fun at internet obsessives (and themselves)



Also, Episode 2 promo -  = Heather Morris in a bikini and Rachel doing the 'Baby One More Time' video,  Niiiiiiiice


----------



## Melinda (Sep 29, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Episode 1 of Season 2 is now online, strangely the songs are a bit 'meh' compared to the actual story, some great bits with Sue and the 'Beiste' football coach though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Saw these and thought of you.  



Spoiler:  The Octagon


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 29, 2010)

Likes This ^^^^ 

Episode was pretty good, obviously Heather Morris stole the show with her dancing, etc, but the Toxic performance made me lol.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 7, 2010)

The new Simpsons on Sky One at 7.30 tonight has some of the Glee cast in it.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2010)

No Glee this week in the US, but next week it's Rocky Horror Glee Show, and they've released the 
Lol at Kurt and wow at Quinn, they really went for it


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 20, 2010)

The link below this sentence is a link to that video of TimeWarp.  Only click it it if you want to see it.    I don't think shows like Glee work without context though.  Rocky Horror is such a classic imo  they better pay due respect.

http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-19-glee-cast-performs-time-warp-full-scene


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2010)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 21, 2010)

Have you seen the photos from the GQ Glee shoot?


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Have you seen the photos from the GQ Glee shoot?


 
I may have glanced at them yes  

In all honesty, despite their obvious charms, I found the shoot a bit off-putting. Mainly because they were shot by Terry Richardson, who's a complete wanker when it comes to abusing his subjects (usually unknown wannabe models, both sexually and verbally).


----------



## g force (Oct 21, 2010)

Also his photos are shit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 21, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Is there an echo in here?


 Sorry, Oct.  Didn't notice the link in your post.

Mel...can't see a link in yours either!


----------



## Reno (Oct 22, 2010)

I tried to watch this the other day and lasted five minutes. Being gay I should really love it. What's wrong with me. ?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know Reno.....but it's a worry


----------



## Melinda (Oct 22, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I may have glanced at them yes
> 
> In all honesty, despite their obvious charms, I found the shoot a bit off-putting. Mainly because they were shot by Terry Richardson, who's a complete wanker when it comes to abusing his subjects (usually unknown wannabe models, both sexually and verbally).


The (over?) reaction to the shoot is grimly typical- Its '_Bordering on paedophilia!'_ - according to a headcase parents' rights group. Really?!- The girls are 24 years old!

It _is_ tacky though and isnt fun in the way the show is. Moreover,  Lea seems to have lost a lot of weight as well. I guess with everyone wanting a bit of the show now, the girls were always going to become commodities. It's sad to see them conform. 

Dianna Agron's statement is a bit cool though. 


> In the land of Madonna, Britney, Miley, Gossip Girl, other public figures and shows that have pushed the envelope and challenged the levels of comfort in their viewers and fans…we are not the first. Now, in perpetuating the type of images that evoke these kind of emotions, I am sorry. If you are hurt or these photos make you uncomfortable, it was never our intention. And if your eight-year-old has a copy of our GQ cover in hand, again I am sorry. But I would have to ask, how on earth did it get there?
> 
> I was a very sheltered child, and was not aware of anything provocative or risque in the media while I was navigating through my formative years. When I was finally allowed to watch a movie like Grease, I did not even understand what on earth Rizzo was talking about!? I understand that in today’s world of advanced technology, the internet, our kids can be subject to very adult material at the click of a button. But there are parental locks, and ways to get around this. I am twenty-four years old. I have been a pretty tame and easy-going girl my whole life. Nobody is perfect, and these photos do not represent who I am. I am also not the girl who rolls out of bed with flawless makeup and couture clothing. I am most comfortable with my hair thrown on top of my head, in sweats, laughing with my friends. Glee is a show that represents the underdogs, which is a feeling I have embraced much of my own life, and to those viewers, the photos in GQ don’t give them that same feeling. I understand completely.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 22, 2010)

Lea Michele seems to be getting most of the abuse for the photos, so Dianna's statement (whilst very savvy) seems kind of distancing herself unnecessarily.

I love the Daily Mail reaction though "Look at the furore over these tacky photos. Look at the photos! LOOK AT THE PHOTOS! *rubs thighs*" 

Anyway, to go back to that Time Warp preview, Rachel's "madness" face (about 8 secs in) makes me crack up, and I fall in love with Dianna Agron just a little bit more each time.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 22, 2010)

Terry Richardson - I found a few of his shoots (including the infamous one for Purple, and the NSFW Lady Flower) and have done a bit of reading about him- blog posts by various models he has worked with Tavi, Jamie Peck +her father), Freja Beha ,Rie Rasmussen and various magazine commentaries. 

Im horrified and totally creeped out. How hazy does the line between 'edgy' and 'sexual predator' have to be to keep you working in the fashion industry?

*Why* would agents/ PRs and managers accept this man doing the Glee shoot??


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 22, 2010)

The anonymous model story was the worst, basically coerced into a full porn shoot 

I wonder how much of his reputation the Glee guys knew about? Surprised nobody's mentioned it anywhere. 

The fashion industry sucks balls.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2010)

A little rauncy for Rachel, no?


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2010)

Just watched the Rocky Horror ep here

Was entertaining enough, some good Sue moments and Emma's 'Touch Me' song was funny.

Enough with the 'tribute' eps though now yeah?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 28, 2010)

Not a chance. The tribute shows are a PR dream, its absolutely the future of the show. 
Itunes is a cash cow. Ching cing.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 28, 2010)

I know, but it's not really the same show for me anymore (Will's character in particular has taken a very weird turn, I'm almost expecting police to find images on his computer in an upcoming episode )

Apparently the Glee cast will be doing X-Factor soon, Cowell's eyes must light up with $$ for the crossover potential.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I know, but it's not really the same show for me anymore (Will's character in particular has taken a very weird turn, I'm almost expecting police to find images on his computer in an upcoming episode )...


Can't wait to see it.   Glee taking a more adult direction (ok...I do NOT mean the pedo stuff....) would be welcome if not asked for nor required.   

btw is it just me or has the bench in my prev post pic been airbrushed?


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 29, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Can't wait to see it.   Glee taking a more adult direction (ok...I do NOT mean the pedo stuff....) would be welcome if not asked for nor required.
> 
> btw is it just me or has the bench in my prev post pic been airbrushed?


 
It's definitely been polished.



Phnar.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2010)

Of all the weird things I've seen on telly, for some reason is right up there with them 

Looks like a good episode (last week's was so heavy handed and ridiculous that I'm ignoring it).

EDIT - Paltrow's looking very good for nearly 40


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 16, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> *does a little sex wee*


 
Speaking of Rocky Horror, here's Giles from Buffy the Vampire Slayer as you've probably never seen him before and possibly after having had the odd drink or two:


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 17, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> Speaking of Rocky Horror, here's Giles from Buffy the Vampire Slayer as you've probably never seen him before and possibly after having had the odd drink or two:




Heh cool 
No one does it like Tim though. *sigh*


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2011)

Liking tonight's episode: Rocky Horror. Meatloaf and all


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 8, 2011)

The best of a rubbish season, so far. (except the britney stuff)

I *hate* the way the americans have to change things.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 8, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> The best of a rubbish season, so far. (except the britney stuff)
> 
> I *hate* the way the americans have to change things.


 
Indeed, "Sensational Transylvania"


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 8, 2011)

I loved the Gwyneth episode so much. 

also, I am in love with Kurt's friend (Blaine?) from the other school.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it needs a new cast, they can keep Sue and Britney.

The t-t-t-touch me set was brilliant.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 4, 2011)

Last night I did some catching up and got to the episode when Kurts dad had a heart attack. Now I had had a joint but I thought it was a brilliant episode.  Cheese, tears and a message with some really good tunes. Lived the yentil thing and 'hold my hand'. 

Can't wait to get to gwyneth.  I'm also living the new coach. Even though she looks exactly like the trans one from Shrek.  Or maybe especially because of that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 4, 2011)

Gwyneth enters the spirit.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> Gwyneth enters the spirit.


 And no to turn this into a phroar thread, but fuck does she look good...


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 14, 2013)

RIP Cory, 31 is no age


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 14, 2013)

Aye.  RIP.  Poor guy.


----------

